# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > مبتدی: چگونه جاوا اسکریپت را تمرین کنم؟؟

## alireza2220

با سلام و درود خدمت دوستان 

من دو کتاب و چند فیلم اموزشی در مورد جاوا اسکریپت دیدم میخواستم ببینم چگونه میتونم این زبان رو تمرین کنم؟
چند مثال لطفا اراريٍه بدهید

----------


## Variable

چه کتاب هایی و چه فیلم هایی هست ؟ عنوانشون رو میشه بگید؟
ببینید ساده ترین راهش اینه که برای انجام دستورات اتومیک و تک خطی یا چند خطی کوتاه  از کنسول مرور گر استفاده کنی 
مثلا میخای یه تابع که برای کار با رشته هست رو امتحان کنی. اینو تو کنسول بنویسی و نتیجشو ببینی . 

راه دیگه هم اینه که یه فایل اچ تی ام ال داشته باشی .  و توش شروع کنی به اسکریپت نویسی . 
و  فرمهاو عناصر اچتی امل . و خصوصیات سی اس اس .   رو به وسیله جاوااسکریپت تغییر بدی
مثلا با کلیک کردن رو یک دکمه رنگ صفحه عوض بشه یا متنها کوچیک و بزرگ بشن و یا....

مهم ترین بخشه جاوا اسکریپت  توابع هست . پس سعی کن اول مفاهیم توابع و بعد شی گرایی رو یاد بگیری

----------

